# Who's dog "talks back" and complains?



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

The recent thread about "the yawn" sparked my interest in this. A few people talked about how their dogs/puppies grumble and complain when they don't get their way. I would assume it's mainly very vocal breeds that do this... I'm curious to find out what those breeds are.

My puppy is part malamute, and she is a HUGE talker! A lot of times when we tell her not to do something, she'll stop- but she's very vocal about the fact that she doesn't like the fact that she has to stop. She does a "Woowoowoo" kind of sound in protest, or sometimes a particular growl (not an angry one- she has three main growls, all very different: her complaining growl, her greeting growl that she uses to greet my husband and I every day, and her play growl... I'm sure she's got an angry one, but it hasn't shown up yet). To me, it's obviously "back talk," but I actually LOVE this mannerism. To me, it's harmless because she DOES stop her bad behavior before this complaining starts. I've never had a dog to have this trait, and I think it's pretty adorable

I'd love to hear others!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

LOL that's cute  My Webster is kinda like that...has to vocalize every thought that passes through his head, haha. It's quiet so it's not annoying or bothersome at all...I find it hilarious actually. We'll just be sitting there and he'll start chatting at me...if I ignore it he starts grumbling and will often get up and walk away sounding for all the world like he's muttering lol. Sounds like odd terms for it I guess, but that's my best description of the impression he gives between body language and the sounds he makes...


Growing up, our dog Buddy would actually have "conversations" with you. He was the most human-like dog I've ever known. He would sit in front of you and listen as you talked to him, flashing a "smile" here and there (lifting his lips just above his very front teeth like a human smile and thumping his tail). Then when you stopped talking, he would "reply" back with this weird sound...kinda like a woo-woo but with more inflection...then stop and wait for you to hold up your end of the conversation, lol.


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

I love it! It makes you wonder what their thinking in those cute little heads of theirs


----------



## MrsJohnnyG (Jan 31, 2009)

All three of mine do it, even the two babies!! My favorite is a sound that sounds exactly what a kid would make when whining "Moo-oooomm"... it sounds so exactly like a pouty child it makes me laugh every time!


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally's doing that now because I'm not paying attention to him and he's standing outside my door wanting to get in the room.

It's open, but he knows not to come in uninvited - so he's gruffing and moaning trying to get my attention.

I walked over to him, said "good boy" and then sat down - he was like mmmmMMMmmm, whimper, whimper, MmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMMMM, then high pitched moan/cry

I love it


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My Oliver is a very very chatty dog. He is not much of a barker but he growls at everything. First thing in the morning when I wake up and reach out to touch him he growls a good morning. We then do our corny rough housing routine and he jumps around on the bed play biting and growling like crazy. He growls when I hug him or play the "catch me if you" can game. He also howls every day when I come home from work. The minute the garage door goes up he starts howling. Carsten joins in for some howling each day as well. He is just starting to growl a little. He too rarely barks. I think Growling is a breed specific trait as every single Rottie I have owned have been growly. I don't mean in a mean way either, it is total play and chatter. The serious growl of warning or trash talking is much different in it's sound. The body language that goes with that is different as well.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

My Golden is a big talker. If he's not getting what he wants, or he's not being allowed to do what he wants, he always has a lot to say about it. He has a huge repertoire of whines, whistles, Wookie noises, growls, and grunts. If he had thumbs, he'd be going around the neighborhood with a petition.


----------



## Entwine (Jan 14, 2009)

Misty doesn't really protest to being told not to do a behavior, but if she wants to go somewhere and I put her in a sit.. Oh my lord.

She will look up at me tentatively at first, then ever so softly.. whine. When I don't look at her, she'll stop for a few minutes, and then same. A very slow, deliberate head turn and whine.

As if she knows it doesn't do her any good but just has to try.


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Our adult male, Princy, does this all the time! It's usually when you tell him to stop doing something, or when he's trying to get your attention. I think it's cute, but MIL says he's back-talking and yells at him, which usually makes him complain louder, lol. His is kinda a Grrrooowoowoof, with maybe a small yip thrown in for good measure, lol.


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

My little terrier talks to everyone. Hers is a little whine.

Her goal is to get someone, anyone, to play. She does it to me and to the other dogs. It's really cute.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi talks all the time. She grumbles when she doesn't get her way, she talks in the morning. She's a gsdxhusky


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

Ilya won his vet's heart when he complained noisly getting his ears checked. You could hear him in the waiting room with the most pitiful wail. (Vet didn't find anything wrong with them)

He grumbles a lot when he doesn't get what he wants. Lately, it has been car rides and sometimes I think he pretends he needs to be let out so he can lead us out to the car.  not fun after the 10th time that day.


----------

